# Vaping gains ground - article in The Star



## Silver (21/10/16)

In today's The Star newspaper

Nice to see a photo of the founder of Vapers Paradise - a supporting vendor here. @Vapers Paradise.

And a few other mentions - including @Vapers Corner 

Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hands (21/10/16)

Liquid tobacco atomisers


----------



## DaveH (21/10/16)

hands said:


> Liquid tobacco atomisers



I saw that, ..................... what is a 'liquid tobacco atomiser'? 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (21/10/16)

On the bright side the paper isn't saying too much bad about vaping - has got a few 'technical things' wrong but that is normal.

Also I'm not a typical vaper  ................. well not any more, I was 40 years ago and I even had the hipster jeans to go with it 
Dave


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/16)

There's this too:

http://ewn.co.za/Media/2016/10/21/The-art-of-vaping-and-why-its-a-growing-culture-in-SA


----------



## Yagya (22/10/16)

Big ups for Vape Cartel there in that previous article..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

Just listened to the audio interview and thought it was a very good general informative one for anyone who wanted to know what vaping is all about.
@capetocuba  ...... job well done to Vape Cartel.


----------



## Cobrali (22/10/16)

That wasn't @KieranD . LOL!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

@Cobrali
I know .....but couldn't find a tag for Duncan Willis so hoping he would pass on the message.
I am a teacher ....I know a lot of stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Cobrali
> I know .....but couldn't find a tag for Duncan Willis so hoping he would pass on the message.
> I am a teacher ....I know a lot of stuff.



That would be @capetocuba from Vape Cartel Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

